# metal brake lines



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I just wire wheeled my front brake lines and they came out terrific!
now, how to keep them looking cool......
Should I paint them silver or leave them as they are?
arty:


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

You could also clear coat to prevent corosion in opposed to painting them silver.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

That is what I did to my fuel lines. I wire wheeled them then cleared them. They came out looking nice that way. I put new stainless brake lines on because they came with front disc conversion kit and next to the new brake lines the fuel lines look good.


----------

